# 2003Craftsman GT5000 won't move



## crpowell67 (May 14, 2021)

I have a 2003 Craftsman GT5000. I mowed my lawn when I finished I put it in neutral and set the brake and got off to open my fence to put it in my backyard when I got back on put it in first gear it would not move. no gears including reverse will work. any ideas? I just replaced the drive belt before mowing it seems fine. has Briggs & Stratton 22hp motor with 6-speed transaxle and 50" deck.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello crpowell67, welcome to the forum.
Check the transmission releases for moving the mower by hand. You set the brake.....is your brake stuck? You may have a sheared key between axle and wheel....check to see it the axle turns inside the wheel.....check also for sheared key on drive pulley on the transaxle.


----------



## crpowell67 (May 14, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello crpowell67, welcome to the forum.
> Check the transmission releases for moving the mower by hand. You set the brake.....is your brake stuck? You may have a sheared key between axle and wheel....check to see it the axle turns inside the wheel.....check also for sheared key on drive pulley on the transaxle.


Thanks for the reply I got to looking at it today. Everything spins all the way to the back pulley on the transaxle it spins but not the axel.


----------

